# How do I export Cocobolo under the new CITES requiments?



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am unfamiliar with export permits with CITES. Has anybody had experience? Cost?


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.anexotichardwood.com I have enclosed the website address of Tropical Exotic Hardwood. They are in Carlsbad California and expect to pay about $40.00 per board foot.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

They will charge me $40 a board foot to export my finished projects overseas?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

It sounded like you wanted to find out about exporting cocobolo from their native countries.

I did a quick search on the CITES web site for Dalbergia retusa and it looks like seeds and roots are in appendix II, and Panama and Guatemala have the lumber in Appendix III.

Based on that, it doesn't sound like you'd have any problems exporting finished products from the US. But if you're doing this for business, I'd probably talk to an attorney and not just take the word of some guy on the internet.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you. Sorry about the confusion.


----------

